# Full spring detail pic



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

*2001 BMW 330ci*
Sports Pkg.
Moonroof
73,000 miles
July 2001 automobile
Delivery Sept.14th, 2001​~Wash with Griots Car wash, twice.
~Griots Claybarred
~Machine Polish #3 with Porter Cable Random Orbital
~Griots Paint Cleaner (hand application)
~Griots Carnauba Wax--2 coats (hand application)

Still sharp for 4.5 years old! And still madly in love with this car.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

:thumbup:

Damn you. I had to check the date of your post. *Spring* detail?

I spent 3 hours with my boys clearing 15+ inches of snow from my driveway.

Alex


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

BahnBaum said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Damn you. I had to check the date of your post. *Spring* detail?
> 
> ...


He had to rub it in.... ......I'm with you, I'm in the DC metro too....definitely not *Spring* here.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

You live down here in Florida? Great lookin car btw :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Kind of early, innit? I'll be doing my full spring detail next month sometime. Ditto on loving the car: 56k miles and 3.5 years, here.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Hehe!  Our spring lasts 2 days, then its back to rain.  60 degrees on the thermometer this afternoon. :thumbup: 

Bmw745, I'm in WA state.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks great, Rip. Love those reflections on the hood. :thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Ripsnort said:


> Hehe!  Our spring lasts 2 days, then its back to rain.  60 degrees on the thermometer this afternoon. :thumbup:


Sign that spring is getting close for me: sent the spring commissioning work order to my marina today. Hope to be back on the water in about 6 weeks. :banana:

Alex


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Ripsnort said:


> Hehe!  Our spring lasts 2 days, then its back to rain.  60 degrees on the thermometer this afternoon. :thumbup:
> 
> Bmw745, I'm in WA state.


Really? I'd expect it to be snowy in WA.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Looks great Rip :thumbup: 

It was too cold to drag out the hose here this weekend but my car needs it terribly.


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

Ripsnort said:


> Hehe!  Our spring lasts 2 days, then its back to rain.


looks great dude, 4 1/2 years old and it looks brand new!!! you better get that beast in the garage before it rains!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks Guys!

Bahn, summer is coming quick! Bet your getting the itch to tinker on the boat!  I installed a new fishfinder with water temp/speed last week end. :thumbup: Big fishing trip to eastern Montana this summer, Ft. Peck for 2 weeks.

Went to the boat show in early Jan. Came >< close to a divorce as I managed to get a Campion Allante down in price $10,000.00 :eeps: I'll have to wait a couple more years though...

BMW745, we have a ton of snow, snowpack at the pass is 134" I believe...but its 3,000 feet up, and 45 minutes from here. :bigpimp:


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> Thanks Guys!


rip, i took some liberties w/ your car pic... do u mind if i post it? u might think it's mildly entertaining...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

oh oh, the stalker is baaaack! :rofl:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Ripsnort said:


> Went to the boat show in early Jan. Came >< close to a divorce as I managed to get a Campion Allante down in price $10,000.00 :eeps: I'll have to wait a couple more years though...


Very nice boat there. What's the length? It's layout is similar to the new (to me anyway) boat that I purchased last summer.

What's your son doing there? Are his hands clasped together because he's pissed that you're taking his picture, or is he praying that you'll buy it.

Alex


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Very nice boat there. What's the length? It's layout is similar to the new (to me anyway) boat that I purchased last summer.
> 
> What's your son doing there? Are his hands clasped together because he's pissed that you're taking his picture, or is he praying that you'll buy it.
> 
> Alex


27' 10".

He's begging that I buy it...:rofl: He learned a valuable shopping lesson, shopping doesn't always mean buying.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Boats a waste of money unless you live on the ocean/gulf/sea/river. You never untilize them, trust me, we've had our fair share of boats.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> Boats a waste of money unless you live on the ocean/gulf/sea/river. You never untilize them, trust me, we've had our fair share of boats.


Sounds like that may have been a personal problem.

I don't have a waterfront house but I use my boat just about every weekend between mid April and late September. And we've been doing that for years.

Alex


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> Boats a waste of money unless you live on the ocean/gulf/sea/river. You never untilize them, trust me, we've had our fair share of boats.


I have my 3rd now  ...I blame it on Dad. I'm trying to figure out how I can charge him for my nautical habits.  We live across the street from Lake Tapps, and Puget Sound is 5 miles away...:eeps:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Ripsnort said:


> I have my 3rd now  ...I blame it on Dad. I'm trying to figure out how I can charge him for my nautical habits.  We live across the street from Lake Tapps, and Puget Sound is 5 miles away...:eeps:


See the similarity?



















Alex


----------

